# 12 days left and here is how it looks....Obama 303 Romney235



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2012)

As we get closer to the wire...here is my call

With swing states

Obama: NH,Pennsylvania, Ohio, Michigan, Wisconsin, Iowa, Virginia, Colorado, Nevada

Romney: North Carolina, Florida

Final   Obama 303
         Romney 235


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 25, 2012)

Theme song for the OP:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txlXcJDtDwM]Dream On - Aerosmith - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2012)

As we get closer to the election, expect Rassmussen polls to move closer to the center as they attempt to legitimize their polling techniques

These recent Rassmussen polls will be slower to work into RCP averages and make the election look closer than it is

There may be more states moving into the Obama column as a result


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> With swing states
> 
> ...





Bookmarked...


----------



## Lovebears65 (Oct 25, 2012)

Virginia is inching up to Romeny so is Colorado Romney is in the lead.

I kinda hope there is a tie..  Romney for president and we will still have our comedy in Biden lol


----------



## Lovebears65 (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh and Romney is tied with Obama with women voters. Obama had a 16 point lead at one time.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> ...



Well, well

Look who is here

Feel free to post which states you think will end up in the Romney column. But we all know House never actualy posts his opinions....he only attacks others


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> Virginia is inching up to Romeny so is Colorado Romney is in the lead.
> 
> I kinda hope there is a tie..  Romney for president and we will still have our comedy in Biden lol



Feel free to post the electoral college numbers as you see them


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Oct 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> With swing states
> 
> ...


Here's another visual-option.....​


> "I like the *Rand tracker* because they poll the same group over and over again, so that shifts actually feel like real shifts rather than these "by the seat of your pants" type of polls, and you can see where the trend line is going now. The debates are over, we're in the home stretch, early voting has started in a lot of states, and turnout is exceeding 2008 levels."
> 
> *The Rand Tracker*​


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Obama: Pennsylvania, Michigan, Iowa, Nevada

Romney: NH, North Carolina, Florida, Ohio, Wisconsin, Virginia, Colorado

Romney 310
0bozo: 230




> But we all know House never actualy posts his opinions....he only attacks others


Do you ever get tired of being wrong?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Now we are talking...let's see who gets bragging rights


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm still hoping for an Obama Electoral win and a Romney popular vote win. Then perhaps will see some seriousness in looking at the EC.


----------



## Misty (Oct 25, 2012)

I booked marked this thread so I can mock the fuck out of you.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2012)

Wild Card Pick:  Arizona goes for Obama

Polls are still catching up


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2012)

Misty said:


> I booked marked this thread so I can mock the fuck out of you.



Why don't you post your numbers and it will make it easier for you to mock me?


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 25, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> I'm still hoping for an Obama Electoral win and a Romney popular vote win. Then perhaps will see some seriousness in looking at the EC.



Yes, if only the cities of NY, Chicago and LA could decide all our federal elections, we'd be shitting rainbows and sunshine.  Why just look at the fantastic fiscal shape they're in...


----------



## PredFan (Oct 25, 2012)

Obama is going to win, simply because you can't fix stupid.

12 days left before the final nail in the US's coffin is hammered in.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 25, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still hoping for an Obama Electoral win and a Romney popular vote win. Then perhaps will see some seriousness in looking at the EC.
> ...



Having both candidates running for President of Ohio is soooo great. 

It would be We the People electing the President.


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 25, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Obama is going to win, simply because you can't fix stupid.


You mean the stupid that voted for Bush n Cheney not just once, but TWICE?!?!?

Is that the stupid that you're referring to?


----------



## PredFan (Oct 25, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is going to win, simply because you can't fix stupid.
> ...



No. I mean the kind of stupid that would respond that childishly. That kind of stupid.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> With swing states
> 
> ...



This would be consistent with the FiveThirtyEight projection, indicating the president winning re-election with 290.8 EC votes. 



> *Oct. 24: In Polls, Romneys Momentum Seems to Have Stopped*
> 
> [With regard to] Wednesdays national tracking polls*Mr. Romney gained ground in just one of the polls*, an online poll conducted for Reuters by the polling organization Ipsos. He lost ground in five others, with President Obama improving his standing instead in those surveys. *On average, Mr. Obama gained about one point between the eight polls.*
> 
> ...


----------



## elvis (Oct 25, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is going to win, simply because you can't fix stupid.
> ...


Yes.  Bush and Obama are on the same plane:   equally worthless.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Wild Card Pick:  Arizona goes for Obama
> 
> Polls are still catching up



I have a feeling that's going to Obama too.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 25, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Romney may take one battleground state and one only.  NC.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 25, 2012)

Misty said:


> I booked marked this thread so I can mock the fuck out of you.



You won't even have the nerve to come back in here after Romney loses.  With all of your silliness being thrown back at you, you'll run out of here crying.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Oct 25, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> I'm still hoping for an Obama Electoral win and a Romney popular vote win. Then perhaps will see some seriousness in looking at the EC.



So the electoral college is certain to go against the popular vote of their citizenry for the upside of keeping Obama ?


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> With swing states
> 
> ...



The poll numbers back some but not all of that up.
Nevada I see going Obama because it's pretty heavy union there.
Colorado I think will swing Romney he has a slight lead there now my gut feeling is he will hold it.
Wisconsin I'm not sure about don't know how big the Ryan factor will be.
Iowa is hard to tell there has not been much updated polling there.
Michigan and Pennsylvania will probably go Obama but Romney has made a bent in his lead there.
I think Romney could grab New Hampshire.
I think Romney takes the south with Virginia, North Carolina, Florida.
And that of courses brings us to Ohio and I have no real clue which way that could go.


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 25, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



One, Ohio is not the only swing state and two, we are a Constitutional Republic, not a democracy.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> With swing states
> 
> ...


As stalemated and gridlocked as this nation has been for that last 4 years, and this being all in regards to this President as it is being claimed by so many, in which is also a claim that has been levied and spoken over and over again by the left about this gridlock, and so it is a severe problem in America. Now you would think that everyone would no longer be willing to continue this experiment in socialism and socialist ideals for America, and I mean not for one more second in this nation should we continue down this road, where as now change is needed again, and it is needed just so we can somehow break this rebellious partisan gridlock finally, but it amazes me how Barack has gotten so many on the koolaid now, where as he may be just as brilliant as Jim Jones was when it comes to mezmerizing his base, and then getting them to drink without thought of anymore. I mean people are downright rabid anymore it seems. Did this nation elect the wrong black man for the history books maybe (if it had to be about history) ? The past and present judges may be still confused and scratching their heads on that one.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Oct 25, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Did this nation elect the wrong black man for the history books maybe ?



Unquestionably. Potential squandered.


----------



## Dante (Oct 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> as we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> with swing states
> 
> ...



Barack Hussein Obama II, President of the United States of America


----------



## Dante (Oct 25, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Obama is going to win, simply because you can't fix stupid.
> 
> 12 days left before the final nail in the US's coffin is hammered in.



America! Love it or leave it.

don't let the door hit you on the way out


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 25, 2012)

elvis said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Did you support Bush both terms at the time?

If so...you have no credibility.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2012)

elvis said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Maybe you could tell us which president you admire......Clinton maybe


----------



## Listening (Oct 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Wild Card Pick:  Arizona goes for Obama
> 
> Polls are still catching up



Dream on dickweed.

Fluke off


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 25, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



We still would be. The reasons for the EC no longer exist. Time for it to go the way of slavery and other things we've evolved beyond.


----------



## Listening (Oct 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Wild Card Pick:  Arizona goes for Obama
> 
> Polls are still catching up



O.K.

Now, it's an asswipe thread.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2012)

Listening said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Wild Card Pick:  Arizona goes for Obama
> ...



Fluke is going to lose

I think he may bring down Romney with him


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> With swing states
> 
> ...





You might be right Rightwinger............but you better hope the undecideds dont show up, because if they do, the numbers are right but the winner is reversed.


God bless...................


----------



## Dante (Oct 25, 2012)

Romney has run out of time -- think Kerry 2004


----------



## emptystep (Oct 25, 2012)

You all, y'all, got one thing wrong. I don't know about any other state in the Union but North Carolina is going to go for Obama. You think not? Just wait and see.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2012)

Listening said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Wild Card Pick:  Arizona goes for Obama
> ...



Romney is down to 5.3% after being in double digits most of the year. Any more and Arizona gets listed as a swing state

RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - Arizona: Romney vs. Obama

Obama also led in a recent poll

Don't be surprised if RED state Arizona goes for Obama


----------



## elvis (Oct 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Abraham Lincoln,  FDR.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The reason I think Obama could take Arizona is that Carmona is peaking in the Senate race. He has come from nowhere to be a legitimate threat to Fluke. Hispanics will flock to the polls in support of Carmona and will also vote Obama 
Arizona is still looking red, but don't be surprised on election day if it turns out for Obama


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 25, 2012)

VA, NH, and CO will go Romney.  He needs to take OH.



rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> With swing states
> 
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> VA, NH, and CO will go Romney.  He needs to take OH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohio is the key. Romney takes Ohio and Florida he probably wins

Romney has trailed Obama consistently in Ohio it looks tough


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 25, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> The reasons for the EC no longer exist. Time for it to go the way of slavery and other things we've evolved beyond.



That's quite a compelling case you've made...


----------



## elvis (Oct 25, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



No I didn't.  I stopped supporting Bush in 2003.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 25, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > The reasons for the EC no longer exist. Time for it to go the way of slavery and other things we've evolved beyond.
> ...



My vote should carry the same weight as a voter in Ohio or Florida. It ain't right that 11 states could win a Presidency. 

Rural areas are no longer weeks from current news. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2004/08/29/opinion/making-votes-count-abolish-the-electoral-college.html


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 25, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...





> The majority does not rule and every vote is not equal -- those are reasons enough for scrapping the system.



This might be relevant if the United States were a democracy, but its not; its a Republic. 

The problem isnt the EC, the problem is the vile aberration of the Imperial Presidency.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 25, 2012)

Latest poll-based estimates from Nate Silver

http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytime...es-of-election-prediction-markets/#more-36594

Total EV -- Obama 73.1%
Popular Vote -- 50.2%

Obama's chance in individual states:

WI  86
NV  78
OH  75
IA   68
NH  69
CO  57
VA  49
FL   35
NC  19


----------



## candycorn (Oct 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> With swing states
> 
> ...



It would be great that Obama wins, MA (Romney's home), NH (Romney's vacation home or at least one of them), MI (Where Romney grew up).  Says quite a bit about Romney if that happens.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2012)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> ...



Don't forget WI (Ryans home)


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 26, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> I'm still hoping for an Obama Electoral win and a Romney popular vote win. Then perhaps will see some seriousness in looking at the EC.



If that happened, they would insist on recounts in the close states and go to the courts to get a Romney win...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still hoping for an Obama Electoral win and a Romney popular vote win. Then perhaps will see some seriousness in looking at the EC.
> ...



How do you think the Supreme Court would vote?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Honestly, i'd be a 5-4 spilt... unless Roberts grew a conscience again.  What are the chances of that happening twice?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Good point.  Total sweepage would be awesome. But the important thing is 4 more years, center-left justices, no more wars, taxation equality, etc...  

Seeing rightwing nutjobs lose it again for 4 more years would be a nice bonus too.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Oct 26, 2012)

Remember the 2010 election?

Those same voters are about to be unleashed again.


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 26, 2012)

I think people are nuts if they think either candidate is getting 300 EC votes

Just from a gut feeling I think 279 Romney, 259 Obamalama....

O: PA, OH, NH, MI
R: VA, NC, FL, IA, CO, NV, WI

And my wildcard prediction... I think MN is going to be one of those states that during the election coverage, that may be a 'too close to call' story.. even though I think it still goes to Obamalama


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 26, 2012)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You are not gonna get 'taxation equality' with an Obama presidency.. you would get more inequality... which is why many of us conservatives or constitutionalists oppose his sorry ass


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> Remember the 2010 election?
> 
> Those same voters are about to be unleashed again.



Obama wasn't on the ballot in 2010

Watch the Senate as TeaTards once again cost their party the Senate


----------



## Liability (Oct 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> With swing states
> 
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2012)

Liability said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> ...



Feel free to post your projections


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Romney: NH, NC, Colorado, Virginia, Florida, Wisconsin, Ohio.

Obama: Pennsylvania, Nevada, Iowa, Michigan.

But I'm not sure, people can surprise us.


----------



## Liability (Oct 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Not quite the inverse of yours.

That's right, leftwhiner.  I said it.

Not only will Romney win, but he will be roughly AT or slightly above 300 EV when the smoke clears and the dust settles.

Go ahead and bookmark it.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2012)

Liability said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Cool

Lets go with that


----------



## Liability (Oct 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



We already have.

So will the voters.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Oct 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > Remember the 2010 election?
> ...



I know you're passionate about liberalism. I won't insult you for that, you have your views.
But, It really is over for Obama. He's falling softly and slowly as most expected.
No seriously hard feelings this way. It's not about racism.


----------



## jillian (Oct 26, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> Remember the 2010 election?
> 
> Those same voters are about to be unleashed again.



the only place that possibility exists is in your imagination.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 26, 2012)

jillian said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > Remember the 2010 election?
> ...



Can you tell me in which demographic has 0bama actually INCREASED in from the 2008 election?


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 26, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > copsnrobbers said:
> ...



How about voters age 18 to 22...they would have been too young to vote in 2008.

Other than that?  I got nothing...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > copsnrobbers said:
> ...



Oddsmakers have it 60-40 Obama

They didn't mention anything about racism


----------



## Liability (Oct 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Newsflash for our deluded lolberal pals:

Oddsmakers often lose.

And isn't that DOWN from a recent 76 - 24 spread?  

Even the vaunted "oddsmakers" are busy hedging their bets in light of the Romney momentum.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2012)

Liability said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > copsnrobbers said:
> ...



Yes, the day before the first debate Oddsmakers favored Obama 76-24. Romney did a good job selling himself as a moderate and the odds dropped to 60-40

Problem is that this close to the election, the odds should be closer to 50-50 if Romney is going to pull this off. 

Smart money is still on the President


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 26, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still hoping for an Obama Electoral win and a Romney popular vote win. Then perhaps will see some seriousness in looking at the EC.
> ...



Obama can drop 4 points in each state he won in 2008 and still win the EC vote.  For the sake of the United States of America, I don't care how he wins, as long as he does.  Romney is fucked in the head.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Wild Card Pick:  Arizona goes for Obama
> 
> Polls are still catching up



I agree that most polls are under weighing the Hispanic vote, who I think will turn out in record numbers.  Probably not enough to win Arizona, but I think they'll ride the coat tails in some down ballot candidates in places like Arizona, Texas, Florida, and Georgia.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Oct 26, 2012)

jillian said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > Remember the 2010 election?
> ...



Hi Jillian, The quiet of the TP voters has been smart. The media has basically forgot to talk about them much. They are about to unseat the incumbent. I don't see how you can be upset about a prosperous America. Romney is a big hearted guy. He won't hurt the needy while creating an economic boom and reducing the national debt. All will be better Jil.


cops


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> With swing states
> 
> ...



Watch Florida.  It's still a toss up with LVs.  The Hispanic vote will make a major impact.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> ...



I still say watch Arizona

As Hispanic voters turn out to support Carmona in the Senate race, watch Obamas numbers rise


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Romney is down to 5.3% after being in double digits most of the year. Any more and Arizona gets listed as a swing state
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - Arizona: Romney vs. Obama
> 
> ...





rightwinger said:


> The reason I think Obama could take Arizona is that Carmona is peaking in the Senate race. He has come from nowhere to be a legitimate threat to Fluke. Hispanics will flock to the polls in support of Carmona and will also vote Obama
> Arizona is still looking red, but don't be surprised on election day if it turns out for Obama



That would be a real HOOT!! Wouldn't it?


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 26, 2012)

elvis said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...


Oh really? I'm pleasantly surprised.

So what was it that did it in for you? Also, how did you cope with your party during that time?

If you recall they were drunk on power...and acting it out without abandon.


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 26, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> Remember the 2010 election?
> 
> Those same voters are about to be unleashed again.


See...? You're a prime example of a radical RW fundamentalist that whips themselves up into unnecessary frenzies.

What you are telling yourself is the right rising up to vote and overpowering the left was actually the left failing to show up due to lack of motivation in Obama. This won't be the case this time spanky.

SNAP OUT OF IT!!!


----------



## jillian (Oct 26, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > copsnrobbers said:
> ...



he doesn't have to increase his demographic since the 2008 election.

he just has to beat your guy.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Oct 26, 2012)

12 days left and here is how it looks....Obama 303 Romney 235

Not a chance.. Not this time.



jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Obama is beating himself.. Romney's the icing on the cake.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 26, 2012)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Sure he does...  That's why he's now campaigning in firewall states... WI is tied now - Plugs is even headed there...  Not so safe there now...  MI and PA are in play...  Barry is spending cash where he thought it was safe haven...  

Romney has INCREASED in almost every demographic over what McLame got in 2008...

This is not going to be 2008, but you still believe polls that sample that way...

Poll internals are important, but the liberals are ignoring them...  I suggest you look at them and it will help you understand why Barry loses on election night....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 26, 2012)

I suggest cons and libs are overreacting based on their hearts' desires.

Somewhere in the neighborhood of 277 to 261, and it could be either guy.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 26, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> WI is tied now -



Nate gives Obama an 86% win chance there. It's not even close to tied.



> MI and PA are in play...



That's bizarre wishful thinking, embraced by a lot of conservatives, as it gives them false hope. Neither Romney or Obama is spending money in those states, being that both campaigns consider them a lock for Obama.

You need to actually look at some real polling data, instead of getting your info exclusively from the right-wing reality distortion bubble.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > Remember the 2010 election?
> ...


He's talking about when the house was taken back... right ?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 26, 2012)

Yup.  Two points on that.  One, the TP has terrified the 85% of America that is rational.  Two, Mitt has done a good job from distancing himself from Bush, because that rational part of America is still terrified of what the Bush folks did to us.


----------



## jillian (Oct 26, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still hoping for an Obama Electoral win and a Romney popular vote win. Then perhaps will see some seriousness in looking at the EC.
> ...



what's the matter, don't like majority rule when it comes to elections?

but it's ok regarding constitutional rights?

very strange.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> With swing states
> 
> ...



Just for safe keeping


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the election, expect Rassmussen polls to move closer to the center as they attempt to legitimize their polling techniques
> 
> These recent Rassmussen polls will be slower to work into RCP averages and make the election look closer than it is
> 
> There may be more states moving into the Obama column as a result


romney 191 obama 201
RealClearPolitics - 2012 Election Maps - Electoral Map


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 26, 2012)

RCP today

Intrade Odds 63.2 38.4 for Obama

Electoral College Obama Romney Spread
RCP Electoral Map 201 191 Obama +10 
No Toss Up States 290 248 Obama +42 

I think it will be closer than that, and it the winner could be either guy.

Every Dem I know is astounded that they are going to easily keep the Senate.  Most GOP I know are very pissed at those members in the party they hold responsible for the senate disaster.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> RCP today
> 
> Intrade Odds 63.2 38.4 for Obama
> 
> ...



Once again, the Tea Tards forced candidates on Republicans who cannot win general elections. Till moderate Republicans grow some nads and take their party back......it's going to continue


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As we get closer to the election, expect Rassmussen polls to move closer to the center as they attempt to legitimize their polling techniques
> ...



No toss ups have Obama at 290 right now. Once Rassmussen starts coming out with their legitimate polling numbers.....Obama will break 300


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I will lay my posting privileges here against yours (permanently) that Obama does not get over 300EC votes


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 26, 2012)

I have Romney at 289; Obama 249.

Just guessing based on what I am observing.

I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They're toss ups for a reason, dumbass...


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 26, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Isn't that a palm to the forehead comment.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Break 300? Since obama doesn't have a strong base that he had in 2008, you would have better odds sitting up on Christmas Eve and seeing Santa Claus riding a sleigh driven by reindeer


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 27, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> I have Romney at 289; Obama 249.
> 
> Just guessing based on what I am observing.
> 
> I could be completely wrong.



Yes you could be wrong, people do stupid shit. Some idiots think obama needs 4 more years.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> With swing states
> 
> ...



Why not make it a double wet dream and give NC and Florida to Obama?


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> With swing states
> 
> ...



Romney is losing NC in early voting... by a lot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 27, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> ...



Dude pull your head out of obama ass. I live here in North Carolina, it will not be nice for obama he will loose in North Carolina.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 27, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Yup......but it does not mean they are "tied", just within statistical variation. Repeated polls that consistently show one candidate leading, even by a small margin, are still valid


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 27, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> ...



We will see. Florida is still in play 

And keep an eye on Arizona


----------



## Sallow (Oct 27, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> Oh and Romney is tied with Obama with women voters. Obama had a 16 point lead at one time.



Thanks to Richard "No Compromise" Mourdock and his rambling rape message..that's fast evaporating.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 27, 2012)

Mourdock was a godsend  He might win his race but women from other states take very seriously his zany comments as well.  They will vote Democratic. Lyin' Ryan AKA teh Stimulus King also shares Mourdock's view


----------



## logical4u (Oct 27, 2012)

Bengazi is going to influence this election.  Every citizen should make a note of how this President rejected requests for extra protection in a country where he illegally went to war.  Every citizen should note how requests for extra security personnel was rejected, while he attended another LAVISH party.  Every citizen should note how this man and his staff watched for hours as American citizens were murdered, when they had the ability to send in drones (one of his favorite things), send in a military force, send in a rescue force.  If this man will act so cold and uncaring of one of "his" representatives (the equivalent of a 4 star general), do you really think that he "cares" about any citizen in this country?  Do you really think, he will do anything to really help you?  Do you think that he will do anything to help anyone in your family if there is no benefit for him?  You drank the koolaid, are you really, REALLY going back for seconds?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2012)

Akin gave the MO senate back to the Dems.

Mordoosh has given a wedge for the dems to exploit,and an outside change for the seat to go dem.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 27, 2012)

logical4u said:


> Bengazi is going to influence this election.  Every citizen should make a note of how this President rejected requests for extra protection in a country where he illegally went to war.  Every citizen should note how requests for extra security personnel was rejected, while he attended another LAVISH party.  Every citizen should note how this man and his staff watched for hours as American citizens were murdered, when they had the ability to send in drones (one of his favorite things), send in a military force, send in a rescue force.  If this man will act so cold and uncaring of one of "his" representatives (the equivalent of a 4 star general), do you really think that he "cares" about any citizen in this country?  Do you really think, he will do anything to really help you?  Do you think that he will do anything to help anyone in your family if there is no benefit for him?  You drank the koolaid, are you really, REALLY going back for seconds?



 link?  Let me guess..... Fox?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 27, 2012)

Obama loses NC and IN this time.  I predict he wins 332-206.  He could do a lot better if there's a significant increase in Hispanic and Asian turnout.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 27, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> Oh and Romney is tied with Obama with women voters. Obama had a 16 point lead at one time.



Romney is still not even close with women.

And after the 'gift of rape' comments....


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Dude, pull your head out of Romney's ass.  Obama may lose NC this cycle.  He won it by a nose last time.  It will all depend on Hispanic and black turnout, along with the yankees who live in the research triangle.

Dude, I also suggest that you don't make yourself look like a complete inbred pekcerwood, and learn the difference between loose and lose.  This is America.  We speak and write American English.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 27, 2012)

logical4u said:


> Bengazi is going to influence this election.  Every citizen should make a note of how this President rejected requests for extra protection in a country where he illegally went to war.  Every citizen should note how requests for extra security personnel was rejected, while he attended another LAVISH party.  Every citizen should note how this man and his staff watched for hours as American citizens were murdered, when they had the ability to send in drones (one of his favorite things), send in a military force, send in a rescue force.  If this man will act so cold and uncaring of one of "his" representatives (the equivalent of a 4 star general), do you really think that he "cares" about any citizen in this country?  Do you really think, he will do anything to really help you?  Do you think that he will do anything to help anyone in your family if there is no benefit for him?  You drank the koolaid, are you really, REALLY going back for seconds?



Conservative misinformation about Bengazi is replacing Conservative misinformation about Fast and Furious

The public didn't buy it before, they will not buy it now


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Bengazi is going to influence this election.  Every citizen should make a note of how this President rejected requests for extra protection in a country where he illegally went to war.  Every citizen should note how requests for extra security personnel was rejected, while he attended another LAVISH party.  Every citizen should note how this man and his staff watched for hours as American citizens were murdered, when they had the ability to send in drones (one of his favorite things), send in a military force, send in a rescue force.  If this man will act so cold and uncaring of one of "his" representatives (the equivalent of a 4 star general), do you really think that he "cares" about any citizen in this country?  Do you really think, he will do anything to really help you?  Do you think that he will do anything to help anyone in your family if there is no benefit for him?  You drank the koolaid, are you really, REALLY going back for seconds?
> ...



Talking about being misinformed you are the dumbest of the dumb.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Only FoxNation believes that bullshit


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I believe what I see with my eyes and what I hear with my ears. 
The economy, unemployment and gas prices suck no matter  how much they are being manipulated this close to the election


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



fucking Micky Moose could running against obama in North Carolina and obama would still lose the state. obama lost his base with his support of gay marriage.
Now you can go back and stick your head in obama ass hole.

Stupid ever heard of a typo?


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Bengazi is going to influence this election.  Every citizen should make a note of how this President rejected requests for extra protection in a country where he illegally went to war.  Every citizen should note how requests for extra security personnel was rejected, while he attended another LAVISH party.  Every citizen should note how this man and his staff watched for hours as American citizens were murdered, when they had the ability to send in drones (one of his favorite things), send in a military force, send in a rescue force.  If this man will act so cold and uncaring of one of "his" representatives (the equivalent of a 4 star general), do you really think that he "cares" about any citizen in this country?  Do you really think, he will do anything to really help you?  Do you think that he will do anything to help anyone in your family if there is no benefit for him?  You drank the koolaid, are you really, REALLY going back for seconds?
> ...


The blame Fox for everything is getting old just like the blame Bush for everything is also, as it is a leftist tactic that is well I'd say getting real old now...Got anything new maybe ?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 27, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Why is it the majority of Fox viewers believe Obama is a Muslim and was not born in this country?


----------



## Dante (Oct 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



It's what they learn on mandates


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


Why can't Obama just put it all to rest finally, and it seems that he could if he really wanted to, where as he could do it all so very easily from his position in life, instead of letting it go on like he has done when asked about it all by many ? What happened to all that transparency talk in which he was so proud of back when he ran the first time for President ? Is he telling the people what they want to know or what he wants them to know, just like what he and his administration told the people about Benghazi (or) is he going to continually spin and spin and spin about these things, just like Linda Blair's head did in that movie the "Excorcist" ?

Enquiring minds just want to know....LOL

I do think people have moved on about caring where this man was born or anything else for that matter as in regards to such stuff, so they just want him out of office because of his record and ideology in which they do know about by his actions taken in life, and that is enough for anybody at this point & time.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 27, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Republicans have twisted the term "transparency" to mean Obama jumps through any hoops you lay out.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Keep an eye on Arizona? LMAO. You are so delusional. Romney has 250 plus electoral votes locked in and you're just concocting crazy BS.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Transparency is a Clinton origin. And Obama himself promised great unprecedented transparency. You know that. You don't care though, cos you support your liar and thief.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 27, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Transparency in how he governs......not transparency in I have to tell you anything you ask me regardless of how stupid it is


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 27, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Romney has 191.....that may be all he gets

RealClearPolitics - 2012 Election Maps - Electoral Map


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Obama's rhetoric and his actions are two different things and you know it.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Why is it the majority of Fox viewers believe Obama is a Muslim and was not born in this country?



Is there a link to that?
I'd be interested in seeing it.
TIA


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 27, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Good video

Can you point out where the Obama administration has failed to respond to those Freedom of information act inquiries?

Better yet, show us where Bush responded to more FOI inquiries than the Obama administration. Then we can talk transparency


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Still no response from you on betting access here forever on your 'oh so confident' claim Obama will get over 300EC votes


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The freedom of information act is clearly just a diving point. He is promising a transparent admin. He has not had a transparent admin. In fact, he's went the complete opposite direction.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 27, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I'm not betting till the day before the election......gotta see who has the best offer


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 27, 2012)

LOL..........authored by the same dumbass who 3 weeks ago was telling all of us Obama would dominate in Texas!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 27, 2012)

Updated election forecasting model still points to Romney win, University of Colorado study says | University of Colorado Boulder










Nobody has more of a pisser in here than me!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 27, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> LOL..........authored by the same dumbass who 3 weeks ago was telling all of us Obama would dominate in Texas!!!!



He's having fun while he can. In ten days, the jig is up.


----------



## percysunshine (Oct 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> With swing states
> 
> ...



Duely noted and archived...chuckle


----------



## percysunshine (Oct 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> With swing states
> 
> ...




Ok...you get extra points for making a call. Kudos.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 27, 2012)

percysunshine said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> ...




Rightwinger has Obama dominating in Texas as well................


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> With swing states
> 
> ...



I'm reading similar numbers and I hope you're right. But, there are a whole lotta froot loops out there who plan to vote against their own best interests. 

Actually, I think they like knowing that they'll lose ("loose") their future and the future of their children by voting for Big Money and against the Middle Class. 

There's just no fixing the STOOPID of the rw voter. 

Go figure.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 27, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> ...





sweetie...........the STOOPIDS are going to be in here laughing their balls off in 10 days. The FRUIT LOOPS too.

Get down to Sports Authority this weekend and grab a handful of chinstraps.


Enjoy your MSNBC anchors on November 6th!!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2012)

Hope Romney wins, because if Obama wins, the libs here are going to have an unholy unmerciful field day with skooks.  All of his orifices metaphorically will be raw and bleeding, and they won't be half done with him.  Have to turn him over to Warbler to finish off.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 27, 2012)

Meanwhile, outside of the conservative reality-exclusion bubble (which allows nothing in except Rasmussen and Gallup):

IBD/TIPP just had Obama +2 nationally. Obama is at +0.2 in the national poll averages, and trending up.

CNN just had Obama +4 in Ohio. ARG (a right-leaner) just had Obama +2 in Ohio. Average of recent polls has Obama +2.4 in Ohio. There is no example of any recent presidential candidate with that kind of edge losing a state which had been polled that extensively.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hope Romney wins, because if Obama wins, the libs here are going to have an unholy unmerciful field day with skooks.  All of his orifices metaphorically will be raw and bleeding, and they won't be half done with him.  Have to turn him over to Warbler to finish off.



I'm not concerned with bragging rights as much as I am with what will happen to America under another 4 + years of obama. Maybe we all should.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 27, 2012)

mamooth said:


> Meanwhile, outside of the conservative reality-exclusion bubble (which allows nothing in except Rasmussen and Gallup):
> 
> IBD/TIPP just had Obama +2 nationally. Obama is at +0.2 in the national poll averages, and trending up.
> 
> CNN just had Obama +4 in Ohio. ARG (a right-leaner) just had Obama +2 in Ohio. Average of recent polls has Obama +2.4 in Ohio. There is no example of any recent presidential candidate with that kind of edge losing a state which had been polled that extensively.


Who conducts those polls that you support? the media isn't that right?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2012)

It means TeaTard America will never suceed under either Obama and Romney.

They will both unload a can of whoop ass on you freaks.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Hope Romney wins, because if Obama wins, the libs here are going to have an unholy unmerciful field day with skooks.  All of his orifices metaphorically will be raw and bleeding, and they won't be half done with him.  Have to turn him over to Warbler to finish off.
> ...


----------



## mamooth (Oct 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Who conducts those polls that you support? the media isn't that right?



The polls would be conducted by pollsters, not media.

Anyways, what's your point? That polling arms associated with nutty conservative media outlets like CNN or FOX should be assumed to be biased for the Republican? I don't see any evidence that CNN's conservative bias or FOX's conservative bias is influencing their polling. 

Now, it does definitely reflect on how the polls are reported, with both CNN and FOX constantly reporting Obama leads as a tie, but reporting any Romney leads as a huge Romney triumph. However, the polls themselves aren't biased.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 27, 2012)

mamooth said:


> Meanwhile, outside of the conservative reality-exclusion bubble (which allows nothing in except Rasmussen and Gallup):
> 
> IBD/TIPP just had Obama +2 nationally. Obama is at +0.2 in the national poll averages, and trending up.
> 
> CNN just had Obama +4 in Ohio. ARG (a right-leaner) just had Obama +2 in Ohio. Average of recent polls has Obama +2.4 in Ohio. There is no example of any recent presidential candidate with that kind of edge losing a state which had been polled that extensively.



Correct...and for that long.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2012)

Three reasons why the GOP is having tough sledding.

The TeaTards have alienated 50% more than they have energized.

Romney is tied, still, too closely to Bush, the neo-cons, and the administration's economic policies.

Americans genuinely like Obama more than Romney.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 27, 2012)

mamooth said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Who conducts those polls that you support? the media isn't that right?
> ...


Talk about nutty? CNN is conservative too you?
most of the major polls are conducted by the media.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Three reasons why the GOP is having tough sledding.
> 
> The TeaTards have alienated 50% more than they have energized.
> 
> ...


Dumb ass why in the fuck did Romney choose Ryan as a running mate?


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Oh is that why Obama said he would wash their car and walk their dog if he had to, is that what you are saying also ? Pathetic..


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 27, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> ...



Who is the candidate for the middle class? Both these guys are in the corporate back pockets.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 28, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> Virginia is inching up to Romeny so is Colorado Romney is in the lead.
> 
> I kinda hope there is a tie..  Romney for president and we will still have our comedy in Biden lol



I think in the Case of an electoral tie, It would be Politically Unwise for the senate to pick Biden. assuming Romney Ryan Win the Popular Vote.

I also think it would be a terrible idea for the Country, as it would invite an assassination Attempt. One thing that Deters assassination of our President is that you can't normally get a party change by doing it. That is one of the reasons we changed it back when we did when the runner up was VP. Can you imagine if Romney were President and Biden was VP. All you have to do is Shoot Romney and a Democrat is in the WH. To much temptation. lol


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 28, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Maybe__ But Romney knows how to get the system working and I believe he cares. Obama is the most inept corrupt politician of my lifetime.


----------



## Dante (Oct 28, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > luddly.neddite said:
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 28, 2012)

GreatGastby.........dont forget to tune into MSNBC on election night. Ive been looking forward to this for two years..................


----------



## Dante (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 28, 2012)

Dante said:


>



dante gay being dantdelusional, democrats are not back by popular demand.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Being a rational individual, I use this:

BBC News - Obama v Romney: US election poll tracker

It tracks and averages all the major polls... Romney 49% - Obama 47% as the most recent data.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 28, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> With swing states
> 
> ...



That would be a near historic landslide.

just shy of RR re-election.

Sure you didn't do the liberal math in your head?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 28, 2012)

California Girl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...


Out side sources is where it's at. Nice post great information.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 28, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > luddly.neddite said:
> ...



He's not inept.  Everything he's done has been intentional.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



It's a far more solid view of the polls than everyone getting their asses into pucker mode from any one 'source'. Whichever way you look at this - if you're a rational being - you know that neither side has this election locked.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 28, 2012)

California Girl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Romney doesn't have it 'locked' but it is clear that he is the frontrunner and probable winner. Libs denying that are blowing gas as usual.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 28, 2012)

California Girl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You are correct, people will at times do the unexpected, obama hasn't shown any reason why he deserves four more years, but people may think other wise.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 28, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



As I sad, I don't see this as a cake walk for either side. The momentum does seem to remain with Romney... and for that I am hugely pleased. I voted for him and, without doubt, I want him as President. The constant pissing contest between the left and the right on this board bores me.


----------



## logical4u (Oct 28, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Bengazi is going to influence this election.  Every citizen should make a note of how this President rejected requests for extra protection in a country where he illegally went to war.  Every citizen should note how requests for extra security personnel was rejected, while he attended another LAVISH party.  Every citizen should note how this man and his staff watched for hours as American citizens were murdered, when they had the ability to send in drones (one of his favorite things), send in a military force, send in a rescue force.  If this man will act so cold and uncaring of one of "his" representatives (the equivalent of a 4 star general), do you really think that he "cares" about any citizen in this country?  Do you really think, he will do anything to really help you?  Do you think that he will do anything to help anyone in your family if there is no benefit for him?  You drank the koolaid, are you really, REALLY going back for seconds?
> ...



How is his "favorability" rating doing?  The American public is getting a good view.  The man does not care about the economy.  The man does not care about the military.  The man made horrible investments in green companies that are bankrupt.  The man does not have one instance that demonstrates his willingness to work with "the other side".  He has surrounded himself with radical sycophants as advisors and it is showing.  But hey, that koolaid has poisoned and hurt the nation, why not try it again?   Libs, like communists, socialists, islamists (and the like) never rely on evidence of success, they just say that those failures (every time) will work because now X is in charge and it will be "DIFFERENT".  

Answer me a question: how many times do you have to watch these policies fail, FAIL, before you will admit, it doesn't work?  
Let's see there was a communist Christian community shortly after the Christ went to join His Father, from that came the saying: if you don't work, you don't eat (thereby, eliminating the communist community).
It was again tried with the Pilgrims, and they almost starved their first winter in New England.  The following spring, Bradford, gave each person their own property and they were allowed to work it as they saw fit.  That ended in a harvest of BOUNTY!
Marx
Stalin
PolPot
Mao
Castro
Chavez
etc, etc, etc
Just when will you face the fact that liberal policies do not work?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 28, 2012)

I understand you are barely sentient, bigreb, so I will explain it to you as I have to do with CaliforniaGirl as well.  She is smarter than you but far too immature and selfish to look at the larger picture.

Romney chose Ryan to hold the TeaTards, and then has moved left to the center ever since the GOP convention.

That and his brillant performance has narrowed the gap tremendously.

The GOP has a real chance to win despite you wacks from the far right and the libertarian wings.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Three reasons why the GOP is having tough sledding.
> ...


----------



## logical4u (Oct 28, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Maybe because they have not seen a birth certificate that was not exposed as FRAUDULANT.  Maybe because when the President went to a Catholic college, he had the crucifixes covered (they say demons cannot stand the sight of a graphic crucifix, just sayin).  He has cancelled or not attended "Christian" prayer services, yet he goes to islamic ones?  He spoke at the UN and used the same words as islamists: don't blasphame the name of the prophet (you and the other koolaid drinkers just ignore remarks that demonstrate who the real person is).
But IMHO, Obama is not a muslim, you have to have some humility and Piety (a gift from the Holy Spirit) to worship the Lord (or even the other guy, Allah).  Obama has neither.  IMHO, he would prefer to call himself Ceasar, and proclaim that his father really was a god (maybe he will show us the birth certificate that lists Zeus as father, with his home country Olympus, at that time).  Jim Jones or Charles Manson followers wannabes will sign on and attack anyone that disagrees...   It is truly sad that people in this country will put their personal adoration of a single person above the welfare of this country with their vote.  It does not matter that it might ruin the country or plunge it into recession, they will worship with their vote, an empty (of acts) suit/chair because of vague promises and delivery of nothing.


----------



## logical4u (Oct 28, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And libs have "twisted" transparency to mean: lies that the public should accept at face value, no matter if the evidence says different....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 28, 2012)

Anyone who believes that BHO is Muslim is lazy, barely sentient, and loves a lie.


----------



## logical4u (Oct 28, 2012)

Dante said:


>



Compared to Obama who said he would not raise taxes on the middle class, when EVERYONES' taxes are set to rise come January first?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 28, 2012)

Which is fine by me.  Everyone needs to pay their fair share, including their fair share.

However, this will not happen.  Watch what the Pubs give up in the lame duck session to get an extension of the Bush and payroll tax cuts.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 28, 2012)

I'll go with the model that has been *100%* successful since its inception.................


Updated election forecasting model still points to Romney win, University of Colorado study says | University of Colorado Boulder


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 28, 2012)

logical4u said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



My point is proven

Fox Rules!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> I understand you are barely sentient, bigreb, so I will explain it to you as I have to do with CaliforniaGirl as well.  She is smarter than you but far too immature and selfish to look at the larger picture.
> 
> Romney chose Ryan to hold the TeaTards, and then has moved left to the center ever since the GOP convention.
> 
> ...



All presidential candidates move towards the center after primaries. So that's not saying anything. And I don't think Romney is overly interested in the simple minded left right, this is where I am on a line BS. Romney has offered tax cuts and spending cuts and boosts to the military. He wants to tackle the debt, preserve medicare and add jobs at acceptable rates, and become energy independent. He has a record of getting shizzle done and people who don't line up with him on everything are willing to give him slack b/c look at the guy we have now. He's an abysmal egomaniacal incompetent sellout boob of a failure.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 28, 2012)

California Girl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



As a rational individual, you should explain to the Brits that we don't elect Presidents by popular vote.  President Gore can explain it to them


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 28, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...






Indeed they do s0n............and the cookie takers have but 9 days of bliss left. Enjoy it while you can s0n!!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 28, 2012)

All of that is true, but . . . MR is more comfortably with working from left of center to right of center.  He dislikes the extremist right and TeaTards as much as he does the lefties.  He will empower the governmental presence of health care as a part of the national scene: watch.





TheGreatGatsby said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I understand you are barely sentient, bigreb, so I will explain it to you as I have to do with CaliforniaGirl as well.  She is smarter than you but far too immature and selfish to look at the larger picture.
> ...


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



You believe Obama cares? He cares about his name and that is it! He has no regrets for any of his decisions while in office! That alone is a recipe for disaster. He doesn't lead, he just bullies. Effective leaders do not need to bully, they accept mistakes they make and work to correct and solve. Obama blames everyone else for the problems and he thinks he has the only solutions. 

You are cuckoo for thinking otherwise.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> All of that is true, but . . . MR is more comfortably with working from left of center to right of center.  He dislikes the extremist right and TeaTards as much as he does the lefties.  He will empower the governmental presence of health care as a part of the national scene: watch]



Except the Left of Center aren't going to see him as a guy they can work with. 


Just like the Right Wing didn't see Clinton as a "new democrat" they could work with.  They'll be out to screw him at every oppurtunity.  

Just the facts of life.  No one is happy when you tear down their guy.  

He might have been able to work with Dems if he got elected in 2008, when they had nothing invested emotionally.   Now, he'll just be the asshole who knocked off Obama, and Dems will be looking to return the favor.  

Oh, by the way, in MA, Mitt served one term, he ws the most unpopular governor in the country when he chose to not run for a second term.  

(Jakes whiny response- "You just hate him because he's a Moooooooooormon!"  Just to save us all time when he doesn't answer the question again.)


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 28, 2012)

Romney chose not to run for a second term as governor because he left to run the Olympics.  He got no salary as governor and got none running the olympics.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 28, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Romney chose not to run for a second term as governor because he left to run the Olympics.  He got no salary as governor and got none running the olympics.



Ummm... I think you have your facts mixed up.  

He ran the Olympics from 1999 to 2002.  Then in 2002, he ran for Governor and was governor from 2003-2007 before the folks in Massachusetts said, "What the fuck were we thinking?"


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 28, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Romney chose not to run for a second term as governor because he left to run the Olympics.  He got no salary as governor and got none running the olympics.
> ...



Yet you're supporting obama.
What in the fuck are you smoking?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



The "I don't want an Evil Cult Running my country" weed.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 28, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



It looks like the zobamies are going to be a round for awhile. So get used to the Obama cult for four more years, they don't learn.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 28, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> With swing states
> 
> ...



Looks to me like Obama's gonna lose - in a landslide, bitch. 

Next?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 28, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> [
> 
> It looks like the zobamies are going to be a round for awhile. So get used to the Obama cult for four more years, they don't learn.



Until the Republicans get right with minorities, working people, and women, Democrats will be in charge for a while.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 28, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> ...


Especially since obama has attacked the coal industry, and his latest comment on an assault weapons ban Since New Hampshire is a very pro gun state I think obama is done there and Ohio and Pennsylvania are coal states and Ohio is a pro gun state I think obama is also done there as well.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 28, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



obama was a member of a cult for 20 years
taught the black liberation theology


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 28, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> ...



Current numbers sure don't look that way

But you can always hope


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Yea.....he is Mooooslim too

And wasn't even born here


----------



## boedicca (Oct 28, 2012)

Report from the Belly of the Left Wing Beast:

Here at ground zero of Liberal LaLa Land (the SF-Berkeley-Oakland triangle), we put a Romney Ryan sign in our front yard a few weeks ago.   In past elections, our signs were immediately stolen; we kept a supply for frequent replacements.

This year, our original sign remains unmolested.   Another interesting development is that our moonbat neighbors who have displayed the inevitable series of Gore, Kerry, and Obama 08 signs have nothing in their yards.  Zip.  Nada.  No visible support  for The One.

I find this lack of visual pollution to be Very Refreshing...and HOPEFUL.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 28, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yes he was also taught Islam as a child but actually sat in a cult that taught black  liberation theology


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I know..

And his wife hates America and has a big ass


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 28, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No she has a fine ass but hates America anyway.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 28, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Current numbers sure don't look that way
> 
> But you can always hope



Current numbers claim Obama is a success. 

Numbnuts.


----------



## Dante (Oct 28, 2012)

Obama's Edge: The Ground Game That Could Put Him Over the Top - Molly Ball - The Atlantic



> This year is different. The polls are so close that a lively partisan meta-fight has broken out over which side actually has the upper hand going into the final stretch, with Romney claiming momentum is on his side, while Obama clings to slim leads in enough swing states to take the Electoral College. In an election that's tied in the polls going down to the wire, Obama's ground game could be crucial.
> 
> In the closing days of the race, "we have two jobs," Obama campaign manager Jim Messina said Tuesday. "One, to persuade the undecideds, and two, to turn our voters out." The former is the job of the president and his TV and other media ads. As for the latter, "That's the grassroots operation we've been building for the last 18 months."
> 
> ...


----------



## Dante (Oct 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barack_Obama_religion_conspiracy_theories
Barack Obama religion conspiracy theories&#8212;allegations that he secretly follows a non-Christian religion, or that he is the antichrist&#8212;have been suggested ever since Barack Obama began his campaign to become President of the United States in 2007. As with the Barack Obama citizenship conspiracy theories, these false claims are promoted by various fringe theorists and political opponents.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 28, 2012)

PredFan said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



You had it coming. I can't believe you. In your post you are calling people stupid and then have the nerve to be upset when someone responds in kind.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 28, 2012)

You remain a bigot, an atheist, and antiMormon, and without any cred.  As always.



JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > All of that is true, but . . . MR is more comfortably with working from left of center to right of center.  He dislikes the extremist right and TeaTards as much as he does the lefties.  He will empower the governmental presence of health care as a part of the national scene: watch]
> ...


----------



## logical4u (Oct 28, 2012)

boedicca said:


> Report from the Belly of the Left Wing Beast:
> 
> Here at ground zero of Liberal LaLa Land (the SF-Berkeley-Oakland triangle), we put a Romney Ryan sign in our front yard a few weeks ago.   In past elections, our signs were immediately stolen; we kept a supply for frequent replacements.
> 
> ...



Maybe they are ashamed to show who they support if they want Obama (and they should be ashamed).


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Dumb ass don't chop my replies and act as if that was the only thing I said in a reply you used a stupid pic in.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 28, 2012)

As if you never chopped anything, got caught on it, and tried it later?

-3 points for hypocrisy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> As if you never chopped anything, got caught on it, and tried it later?
> 
> -3 points for hypocrisy.


How many tim,es must it be pointed out that you are the biggest liar here at the usmb before it sticks in your head?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 29, 2012)

Yep, you continue to lie.  Tell us how Hitler was a socialist after he killed all the socialists, again.  Also tell us how the vid you posted was the start of your epic meltdown.  I love watching you and Neo and the others running around biting each other's tails.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks, Jake... We all knew you couldn't answer the point.  

Your whole premise is that Romney is a liar who will show integrity after the election, and people will admire him for that. 

Can you point out a single instance in history where that has actually worked out for a President?  THanks.  



JakeStarkey said:


> You remain a bigot, an atheist, and antiMormon, and without any cred.  As always.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 29, 2012)

There was a very good panel on ABC's This Week ystrdy. Sullivan made some good points  :
Sunday Sound: Heard on &#8216;This Week&#8217; - ABC News


> 8. Sullivan compares Romney to &#8216;alien that ripped off his mask&#8217;
> SULLIVAN:  And, of course, the big elephant in the room is that the Mitt Romney that showed up on October 3rd was like an alien that ripped off his mask and said, &#8220;I&#8217;m brand new now.&#8221;
> 9. Romney has &#8216;no core&#8217; and &#8216;no character&#8217;
> SULLIVAN: We have an obvious someone who has no core at all and has changed it a dozen times to appeal to whatever market share he&#8217;s appealing to&#8230;someone who has no character essentially, but what advantages him in the moment


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 29, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> There was a very good panel on ABC's This Week ystrdy. Sullivan made some good points  :
> Sunday Sound: Heard on This Week - ABC News
> 
> 
> ...



That's the kind of shit you say when you can't think of anything else.  This means Obama's followers are in the shitter.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Oct 29, 2012)

I said this elsewhere.  This morning it is still looking like the likely outcome.



Dr.Traveler said:


> For the record, my prediction state by state is this:
> 
> Obama 275, Romney 263
> 
> This means I'll go to bed Election night not knowing who won as Ohio is always a late call, and Nevada will decide the election out towards the West.  But c'est la vie.  Since I've had kids, I don't prioritize this stuff like I used to.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 29, 2012)

To recap: The far right and the haters have a terrible OP that has fallen apart.  The atheists continue to demonstrate they don't get what America is about.  But God love them all anyway.

We are 8 days out and almost nothing will change between now and Election Tuesday.

I wish you all the best as Americans, and I will pray that you remember that which unites us more than divides us.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 29, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > There was a very good panel on ABC's This Week ystrdy. Sullivan made some good points  :
> ...


Take out Mitt's name from the op ed as was written by Sullivan, and insert Obama's name into it, then the op ed intensifies 100% or 100 times bigger than the original intent... Seems like Sullivan is like the pot calling the kettle black wouldn't you say ?


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Oct 29, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> That's the kind of shit you say when you can't think of anything else.  This means Obama's followers are in the shitter.



Getting thrown under the bus in the first debate still hurts, doesn't it?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 29, 2012)

Romney could be everything the libs accuse him of and it wouldn't matter. Obama set the bar lower than any president in our history.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 29, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Romney could be everything the libs accuse him of and it wouldn't matter. Obama set the bar lower than any president in our history.



Why is your boy Bush rated as the worst president of the modern era?


----------



## Liability (Oct 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Romney could be everything the libs accuse him of and it wouldn't matter. Obama set the bar lower than any president in our history.
> ...



Because dopey partisan hack largely dishonest  libs are the ones doing the assessments.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 29, 2012)

Liability said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



All historians are anti-republican, just like all the media, all pollsters and all scientists


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 29, 2012)

Liability said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Pretty much. And RW knows that damn well.

But I don't care what GWB is rated. As far as I'm concerned, he probably deserves to be in the bottom half. Other than the tax cuts and arguably removing Saddam; he was a waste. And despite haterals contempt for him, he spent like a Democrat and looked the other way on Fanny like Dems. And No Child Left Behind was public social engineering at its worst; despite bitching of unions. And by about summer of 05 he checked out. He was just a place holder after that. He also, started the bailout shit, pretty much at the urging of McCain.


----------



## Dante (Oct 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



In Wingnut World? Yes.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 29, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Not to mention Home Land Security, deficit spending, and the patriot act.

Libs love to hate Bush and love to love Bush but Obama is just a one-upping of Bush. Why is that? B/C libs don't think for shit. It'll always be us vs. them BS.


----------



## Liability (Oct 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nope.  Nor did I say that.

However, it is certainly true that in the world of liberal academe from which most historians come, the MAJORITY of them ARE simply and flatly libs.

ditto that for MOST "journalists."

ditto that for MOST pollsters.

And you sound like that asshole rderp when you generalize about scientists.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 29, 2012)

Liability said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Over 90% of scientists say that manmade climate change is occurring

Less than 25% of Republicans believe it


----------



## Liability (Oct 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Bullshit.  Almost ALL scientists accept that there is some global warming.

The dispute is as to whether the causes are man-made.

And this isn't a democracy.

The SCIENCE indicates that the influence of man and the shit we produce and dump into the land, the seas and the air is fucking negligible.

Politicization of "science" has led lots of poor deluded tools like you astray.

If you could be real for once, even a dip shit like you would probably be able to grasp that our ability to have much if any impact on the overall climate and climate change on planet Earth is miniscule to the point of being all but non-existent.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 29, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Romney could be everything the libs accuse him of and it wouldn't matter. Obama set the bar lower than any president in our history.


If he would have had a real health care idea that would have worked for all of America, instead of a politicized one that stretched out over 8 years just to insure his re-election or so he thought, then people wouldn't see him now in such a negative light. That whole bunch is corrupt, and Benghazi should be the final nail in their administrative coffins.


----------



## Dante (Oct 29, 2012)

*Liability takes her head out of her ass and sees danger all around...*







The Sky Is Falling!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 29, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Romney could be everything the libs accuse him of and it wouldn't matter. Obama set the bar lower than any president in our history.
> ...



If Obama was allowed to put out the healthcare plan he wanted, we all would be better off

But you know how Republicans are.....Socialism, Socialism.....Death Panels....Govt funded abortions

You know the routine


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 29, 2012)

Just out over on DRUDGE....................


Bipartisan polling organization says....... New Projection of Election Results: Romney 52, Obama 47 | The Weekly Standard



*O o o o o o o p s*


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


Who was stopping Obama from doing whatever he wanted?  Remember "fuck 'em we have the votes"? That was Rahm Emmanuel.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


Oh he put the one out that he wanted, and that is why it hasn't worked so well for him, nor do people want it in the ways for which it was done, so blame all you want, but his plan has hurt his re-election efforts and he knows it by now.


----------



## Liability (Oct 29, 2012)

Dante said:


> *Liability takes her head out of her ass and sees danger all around...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Certified Dante Gay!*


----------



## logical4u (Oct 29, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> There was a very good panel on ABC's This Week ystrdy. Sullivan made some good points  :
> Sunday Sound: Heard on This Week - ABC News
> 
> 
> ...



But, but, this was all good when Obama was doing it.......


----------



## logical4u (Oct 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Romney could be everything the libs accuse him of and it wouldn't matter. Obama set the bar lower than any president in our history.
> ...



Do you have a "man crush" on Bush, you don't let many threads pass without mentioning him?


----------



## logical4u (Oct 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



When you don't learn history, you are bound to repeat history...


----------



## Dante (Oct 29, 2012)

logical4u said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



and that is why right wingers support Romney/Ryan going back to -- gulp -- Bush


----------



## Dante (Oct 29, 2012)

logical4u said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


It's called a man-date, and it's Right Winger Jeff Gannon 'friend' of Scooter Libby and Bush/Cheney White House


----------



## logical4u (Oct 30, 2012)

logical4u said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Apparently Dante has a "man crush" on Bush, too!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2012)

One day before the election and how does RCP look?

RealClearPolitics - 2012 Election Maps - Electoral Map No Toss Ups

Obama 303 Romney 235

Like I said, Virginia would go back in the Obama collumn


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2012)

Well....Its election day

Still standing by my Obama 303 Romney 235 prediction

See you all tomorrow


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Nov 6, 2012)

The poll aggregate sites are converging on this number.  I still think it's a little optimistic, but you may just be right.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2012)

As the dust settles, if anything it looks like I may have even underestimated our President. 

Why say you right wing prognosticators?

How could you be so wrong?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Corporate America will either embrace Obama or they will not, and therefore we will see continued gridlock in this nation until they get there way finally, and this by residing over the (destruction of our constitution and the destruction of the American culture and way), and they will do this in order to get their way finally. Why ? It's because they are the true controllers of this nation anymore, and they are also joined in with the world corporations to, and this regardless of who we are as a nation with a constitution and a purpose anymore.  They are right now and have been controlling our government in order to control us through our government (breaking us down). The world is at stake for them in all of this, and this is in their hardened opinion and/or knowledge of. It is always in their eyes now when it comes to trade in the world that we as a nation must conform finally. The mission by corporations in the world, is not complete until America/Americans are brought into submission by them through our government. 

Remember Nafta and how it began bringing down American's wages that were of the middle class to lower class workforce in this nation, and I mean faster than a speeding bullet it was all being done ? Remember it taking away America's jobs quicker than we could spit, and how it was said that everything will soon even out across the world in concerns of labor rates and etc. and that this is what the ultimate goal was, where as once this supposed equalling out came, then the whole world could rise up together, and grow onward together afterwards ? Well how's that been working out for us here in America so far (anyone seen the middle to lower middle class wokforce lately) ? Nope, because they have taken up residence at the bottom now... 

So I ask, just how can we have a three teer level society like we have had in the past properly, and that which worked outstandingly for so long in America, where as one starts at the bottom, makes his way to the lower to upper middle, and then on to the top maybe, if we have corporate thinkers and their culture wanting now for all of us to be equal in pay, benefits and etc. and this so that the only teer system that will exist afterwards will remain, but it will be backwards, and that is that the labor force will be stagnated on purpose, but the management and the ownerships will make out like bandits in such a messed up system anymore, where as the labor will stand stablized and without much movement to be either found in pay, advancements, benefits, profit sharing and such for employee's whom do labor, while the management gets all these perks and sometimes bonuses and more, and then the CEO or O's get millions as a result of the way it is now set up in a socialistic, communist style set up, as is found within many corporations or companies that are run this way in America. 

Let's go back to the 1860's now, and lets imagine that America is the world that is surrounded by water/ocean, and now there is no other land mass in the world except North America, then the states will represent different countries in this world, and yes we have slavery for a labor force, and so the plantations represent our new corporations in comparrison with, and of course we have the plantation CEO/family ownership, and it's management staff to boot. Ok so the slaves produce the goods and services in several states/countries in this North American world/landmass in which we do all live upon in this world together, and so upon this tiny piece of land in which exist, we have these states/countries that sell their goods to other states/countries within this world, and they do this in order for them to consume and trade in this grand trade set up, many of these things that are traded in which are going on between these states/countries, just like it is now in America, in which back then just as it does today, it made the plantations/corporations super rich and the slaves well you know, they were still still slaves in this whole set up in which we are making this comparrison to or with now. So I ask this, what is the difference today than back then in all of this now? Aren't corporations looking for the cheapest labor forces they can find still, and they do this in order to exploit and use them just like they did back in the 1860"s plantations/corporations ? Do we really want to equal out and become slaves now for the corporations ? What has Obama done against these corporations who are dominating all markets now, and are displacing small businesses in which are being consumed faster than a speeding bullet or a black hole, suck hole or anything else within it's path that represent the same for these matters ?

What has Obama got planned to help these multi-national corporations to suceed in all of this even more ? Is this why he told Putin that as soon as the election was over, that he could do more ?

Where are we heading now America ? Have you been duped beyond your wildest imagination America ? Is an American voter even qualified to vote anymore America ?


----------



## logical4u (Nov 7, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Corporate America will either embrace Obama or they will not, and therefore we will see continued gridlock in this nation until they get there way finally, and this by residing over the (destruction of our constitution and the destruction of the American culture and way), and they will do this in order to get their way finally. Why ? It's because they are the true controllers of this nation anymore, and they are also joined in with the world corporations to, and this regardless of who we are as a nation with a constitution and a purpose anymore.  They are right now and have been controlling our government in order to control us through our government (breaking us down). The world is at stake for them in all of this, and this is in their hardened opinion and/or knowledge of. It is always in their eyes now when it comes to trade in the world that we as a nation must conform finally. The mission by corporations in the world, is not complete until America/Americans are brought into submission by them through our government.
> 
> Remember Nafta and how it began bringing down American's wages that were of the middle class to lower class workforce in this nation, and I mean faster than a speeding bullet it was all being done ? Remember it taking away America's jobs quicker than we could spit, and how it was said that everything will soon even out across the world in concerns of labor rates and etc. and that this is what the ultimate goal was, where as once this supposed equalling out came, then the whole world could rise up together, and grow onward together afterwards ? Well how's that been working out for us here in America so far (anyone seen the middle to lower middle class wokforce lately) ? Nope, because they have taken up residence at the bottom now...
> 
> ...



We are going over the fiscal cliff.  Taxes will be raised on all taxpayers Jan 1, 2013.  The debt ceiling will be topped out (it should not be raised again), and the gov't is printing massive amounts of money on top of that.  Obama put us here.  Who is going to say he inherited "his" mess from?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 7, 2012)

logical4u said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Corporate America will either embrace Obama or they will not, and therefore we will see continued gridlock in this nation until they get there way finally, and this by residing over the (destruction of our constitution and the destruction of the American culture and way), and they will do this in order to get their way finally. Why ? It's because they are the true controllers of this nation anymore, and they are also joined in with the world corporations to, and this regardless of who we are as a nation with a constitution and a purpose anymore.  They are right now and have been controlling our government in order to control us through our government (breaking us down). The world is at stake for them in all of this, and this is in their hardened opinion and/or knowledge of. It is always in their eyes now when it comes to trade in the world that we as a nation must conform finally. The mission by corporations in the world, is not complete until America/Americans are brought into submission by them through our government.
> ...


He'll still use Bush as his whipping boy, just like I heard over and over again on NPR today, where they kept blaming Bush for this re-election of Obama, hec I didn't think Bush could run for office 12 years in a row, but according to the dems I guess he did. Wonder when Obama will run for office finally, cuz he keeps saying Bush is in charge still ??


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> With swing states
> 
> ...




Just for history's sake, here was my battleground report for that night:

Statistikhengst s ELECTORAL POLITICS - 2015 and beyond Battleground Report 10 25 2012 T-minus 12 days

And my end-prediction:

Statistikhengst s ELECTORAL POLITICS - 2015 and beyond Statistikhengst s FINAL Electoral Landscape No.8 Obama 303 Romney 235

I too did not project Florida for the President, a mistake that is well within the MoE.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 14, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 14, 2015)

It looks like Obama may win!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 14, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> It looks like Obama may win!




A third term?

Nawwww...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 14, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> It looks like Obama may win!





LOL!

We're not getting those FEMA camps ready for nothing!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 14, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> ...



Life: Get One Today


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 14, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Go visit those 57 states, Frankie. President Romney wants you to do this!!!


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 14, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Yeah CrusaderFrank 

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 15, 2015)

This is how bleak it is in Hole N Change land.

Iran has nukes, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq have been handed over to Obama's brothers in Jihad

More people out of the work force than at any time in American history; more debt added during his term than the entire rest of the planet

When he promised to fundamentally transform America, he never once said it would be for the better


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> This is how bleak it is in Hole N Change land.
> 
> Iran has nukes, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq have been handed over to Obama's brothers in Jihad
> 
> ...




Benghazi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 15, 2015)

Dr.House said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> ...



In retrospect, I apologize for my prediction. I underestimated Obama

Imagine actually thinking Romney could take Florida


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 15, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> ...


Notice how the rightwing posters jumped all over my prediction as ridiculous even though I gave them the benefit of the doubt in Florida

They face the same challenge in 2016 in those states. After 2012, they vowed to change their strategy to win swing states, particularly among women and Hispanics. They have failed miserably driving more women and Hispanics away from the party

What makes Republicans think they can retake states that Obama won in 2012


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> As we get closer to the wire...here is my call
> 
> With swing states
> 
> ...


 nice job Rw predicting it....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2015)

Can't wait to see the fake rabid rabbi rabbit's predictions for 2016!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 15, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Can't wait to see the fake rabid rabbi rabbit's predictions for 2016!!!


It will be hard to top his 2012 predictions


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see the fake rabid rabbi rabbit's predictions for 2016!!!
> ...


Faith, RW, faith! He will come up with entertaining predictions.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 15, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Better yet....he will claim he was right
Just like he did in 2012


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Very possible. The drugs at the Happy Dales Sanitorium are very potent.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------

